# iOS 4.3 is here



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

Released early here is 4.3.....fingers crossed it has the hot spot feature in the UK 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/03/09/apple-ios-43-update-release_n_833645.html


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi poster with unpronouncable username LOL
Your muscling in on my post,its kinda tight for space in here. Get your own thread.

hahahaha

Welcome Scierrucces, thanks for the info on the last Discovery flight but you put it in the wrong place. Next time or now if you want to select "New Thread" from the top of the forum page. Enter a title and a lil about the subject in the box underneath, then the link and BANG your off!
Happy Posting.....ahhh your standing on my foot!!!


----------

